# PMS (potato masher shooter)



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok it doesn't exist a standard for "PMS" 

but I noticed that I'm pretty good by hit the target with this slingshot that I self made

And I'm curios if exit some other slingshot with same spec but more professional made

This slingshot has an fork gap of ca. 2.55 inch and the fork high is ca. 1.96 inch 
Total high 5.51 inch


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like it should work just fine! No need for anything else.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks good for me 
any proving video


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

What kind of rubber your shooting with ?$


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh... This is all made with items that I have had at home when I decide to make one 
And so I grab a pair of this








And this


----------

